# Cruise Control



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Cruise control is on the steering wheel.

No buttons. No cruise


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

snowwy66 said:


> Cruise control is on the steering wheel.
> 
> No buttons. No cruise


The LS does not come with Cruise Control. You can add aftermarket from Rostra





Rostra Vehicle Application Search Results







www.rostra.com






Don't forget to introduce yourself:








CruzeTalk New Member Introductions


Post here to introduce yourself, and check out the Stickied threads for Forum Rules, Staff names, and general site info!




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I do not think so.

These are for the Gen I, but might help you.

*HOW-TO: Self install of aftermarket cruise control.

2011 Cruze LS, adding cruise control*









Enabling cruise control stick for 2015 Cruze


In-laws ordered a 2015 with no cruise control, however when it showed up it had a stick to the left of the steering wheel which had cruise control buttons on it in addition to wiper controls. The cruise buttons don't seem to do anything, any suggestions on if it's possible to turn these on...




www.cruzetalk.com













How to wire Pin 9 from the BCM to the clockspring for...


So I have been reading various threads for over an hour now and I can't seem to get a concrete answer so I am hoping someone can help me out. Here is my story so far. I have a 2011 1.8L LS+ Cruze with the connectivity package. I bought a new steering wheel with cruise control buttons on it in...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## mabates71 (Jun 26, 2019)

Judy Music said:


> Just bought a 2017 Cruze LS. We do not have control buttons on the steering wheel so how do we turn on cruise control? It does have cruise control, right?



I have a 2017 Cruze and my cruise control is on left side of steering wheel


----------



## RobFRaschke (Jul 16, 2019)

I contacted GM about the dealer-installed kit which replaces the steering wheel, reluctor ring and flashes the bcm to enable it. I've gotten conflicting information from different dealers, so i've requested a list of local dealers that should be able to do it. I'll let you know when I get some more info back.


----------

